# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Αντικαταθλιπτικα

## theo1972

Ξερει κανεις γιατι οι γιατροι χορηγουν αντικαταθλιπτικα στη διαταραχη πανικου και οχι αγχολυτικα ?ψυχιατρος η ψυχολογος?

Εστάλη από LG-D290 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Γτ βοηθανε στο αγχοσ κ δεν ειναι εθιστικα

----------


## damien!!!

Theo1972 σε διαταραχή πανικού χορηγούν και αντικαταθλιπτικά με αγχολυτικα συνδυαστικά.

Εστάλη από Lenovo A7010a48 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## menis_64

γιατι ''υποτιθεται'' οτι το να παθαινει κανεις κρισεις πανικου ειναι θεμα μη ελεγχου του αγχους του.... αν παθεις μια κριση πανικου μια φορα το μηνα ας πουμε οτι θα ηταν σωστο καποιος να σε δωσει ενα ηρεμιστικο ωστε να σε κανει εκεινη την ωρα να χαλαρωσεις αλλα αν παθαινεις κρισεις πανικου μερα παρα μερα δεν θα σε βοηθησει κατι το οποιο και δημιουργει ''εξαρτηση''.... οπως ειναι αυτα τα αγχολυτικα...

τα αντικαταθλιπτικα θεωρειται οτι ανεβαζουν την αυτοπεποιθεση οποτε και ειναι ''λογικο'' να μειωνουν το αγχος αφου νιωθεις πιο σιγουρος γενικα για τον ευατο σου... αν δεν το πετυχαινουν αυτο ειναι αλλου παπα ευαγγελιο.... 

παντως πριν καταφυγεις στα αντικαταθλιπτικα σαν ''ευκολη'' λυση, επειδη αν τα ξεκινησεις μια φορα, υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να τα παιρνεις για μηνες, για να μην πω για χρονια... δοκιμασε να σε βοηθησει καποιος ψυχολογος!

----------


## theo1972

> γιατι ''υποτιθεται'' οτι το να παθαινει κανεις κρισεις πανικου ειναι θεμα μη ελεγχου του αγχους του.... αν παθεις μια κριση πανικου μια φορα το μηνα ας πουμε οτι θα ηταν σωστο καποιος να σε δωσει ενα ηρεμιστικο ωστε να σε κανει εκεινη την ωρα να χαλαρωσεις αλλα αν παθαινεις κρισεις πανικου μερα παρα μερα δεν θα σε βοηθησει κατι το οποιο και δημιουργει ''εξαρτηση''.... οπως ειναι αυτα τα αγχολυτικα...
> 
> τα αντικαταθλιπτικα θεωρειται οτι ανεβαζουν την αυτοπεποιθεση οποτε και ειναι ''λογικο'' να μειωνουν το αγχος αφου νιωθεις πιο σιγουρος γενικα για τον ευατο σου... αν δεν το πετυχαινουν αυτο ειναι αλλου παπα ευαγγελιο.... 
> 
> παντως πριν καταφυγεις στα αντικαταθλιπτικα σαν ''ευκολη'' λυση, επειδη αν τα ξεκινησεις μια φορα, υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτητα να τα παιρνεις για μηνες, για να μην πω για χρονια... δοκιμασε να σε βοηθησει καποιος ψυχολογος!


Χθες πηγα σε ψυχιατρο και ξεκινησα zoloft. Μου εδωσε και xanax 0,5 γισ την ωρα της κρισης.βοηθανε καθολου γιατι παλια ειχα δοκιμασει lexotanil 1,5 και δεν εκανε τιποτα.επισης μου ειπε οτι κατα τη διαρκεια της χρησης zoloft δεν θα παθω κριση.αληθεια ειναι?


Εστάλη από LG-D290 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## diamont

> Χθες πηγα σε ψυχιατρο και ξεκινησα zoloft. Μου εδωσε και xanax 0,5 γισ την ωρα της κρισης.βοηθανε καθολου γιατι παλια ειχα δοκιμασει lexotanil 1,5 και δεν εκανε τιποτα.επισης μου ειπε οτι κατα τη διαρκεια της χρησης zoloft δεν θα παθω κριση.αληθεια ειναι?
> 
> 
> Εστάλη από LG-D290 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Αν και δε τα έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ, έχω ακούσει ότι είναι αρκετά αποτελεσματικά.. Ο χρόνος θα δείξει ;)

----------


## Anna137

> Ξερει κανεις γιατι οι γιατροι χορηγουν αντικαταθλιπτικα στη διαταραχη πανικου και οχι αγχολυτικα ?ψυχιατρος η ψυχολογος?
> 
> Εστάλη από LG-D290 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Αυτό φίλε μου με κάνει και αναρωτιέμαι και εμένα 2,5 μήνες αφού παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικό (χωρίς να έχω κατάθλιψη, βασικά άγχος έχω και μου έχει προσθέσει περισσότερη ενέργεια, αλλα και υπερένταση. Υποτίθεται οτι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά βοηθουν κάποια στιγμή στην ηρεμία. Εγώ προς το παρόν με δόση 20mg δεν το έχω δει. Ισα ισα το αντίθετο βλέπω. Είμαι συνέχεια στην τσίτα. Κ χρειάζετα μέσα στη μέρα να παίρνω κ λίγο αγχολυτικό...οπότε μεχρι στιγμής δεν έχω βιώσει ουτε και εγώ την σημασία τους...

----------


## purple_22

> Χθες πηγα σε ψυχιατρο και ξεκινησα zoloft. Μου εδωσε και xanax 0,5 γισ την ωρα της κρισης.βοηθανε καθολου γιατι παλια ειχα δοκιμασει lexotanil 1,5 και δεν εκανε τιποτα.επισης μου ειπε οτι κατα τη διαρκεια της χρησης zoloft δεν θα παθω κριση.αληθεια ειναι?
> 
> 
> Εστάλη από LG-D290 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


ήσουνα σε τόσο χαλια κατάσταση που δεν άντεχες και επέλεξες την εύκολη λύση τις ψυχιατρικής? θα σου μιλήσω πολύ σοβαρά ότι τα φάρμακα δεν βοηθάνε πουθενά.. απλά θολώνουνε το πρόβλημα όσο τα παίρνεις, δηλαδή με απλά λόγια σε κάνουνε να ξεχνάς και να μην σε νοιάζει και τόσο τι έχεις μέχρι που στο τέλος δεν έχεις κρίσης πανικού.. έπαιρνα για χρονια και έκανα πολύ κόπο να σταματήσω τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, και το χειρότερο είναι ότι απόκτησα χειρότερα προβλήματα από όσα είχα.. αρχικά το πιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα ήτανε η στυτική δυσλειτουργία που είχανε προκαλέσει όμως αυτο το ελέγξεις με διαφορα φυτικά συμπληρώματα που αυξάνουνε την κυκλοφορία του αίματος εκτος αυτού μου δημιουργήσανε μυϊκή παράλυση.. και έντονη κόπωση.. μπορεί να διώξανε τον πανικό αλλα δημιουργούσανε κατάθλιψη.. αυτα...

----------


## makis1984

purple 22 μπορεις να μας προτεινεις καποια φυτικα βοτανα για καλυτερη κυκλογορια του αιματος και συμπληρωματα κατα της κοπωσης;Με ενδιαφερει

----------


## theo1972

> ήσουνα σε τόσο χαλια κατάσταση που δεν άντεχες και επέλεξες την εύκολη λύση τις ψυχιατρικής? θα σου μιλήσω πολύ σοβαρά ότι τα φάρμακα δεν βοηθάνε πουθενά.. απλά θολώνουνε το πρόβλημα όσο τα παίρνεις, δηλαδή με απλά λόγια σε κάνουνε να ξεχνάς και να μην σε νοιάζει και τόσο τι έχεις μέχρι που στο τέλος δεν έχεις κρίσης πανικού.. έπαιρνα για χρονια και έκανα πολύ κόπο να σταματήσω τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, και το χειρότερο είναι ότι απόκτησα χειρότερα προβλήματα από όσα είχα.. αρχικά το πιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα ήτανε η στυτική δυσλειτουργία που είχανε προκαλέσει όμως αυτο το ελέγξεις με διαφορα φυτικά συμπληρώματα που αυξάνουνε την κυκλοφορία του αίματος εκτος αυτού μου δημιουργήσανε μυϊκή παράλυση.. και έντονη κόπωση.. μπορεί να διώξανε τον πανικό αλλα δημιουργούσανε κατάθλιψη.. αυτα...


Δυστυχως στη δικη μου περιπτωση οι κρισεις αν και αραιες ειναι πολυ εντονες και με μεγαλη διαρκεια.Για 10-15 μερες δεν μπορω να λειτουργησω ουτε στη δουλεια ουτε στο σπιτι.Εχω μιλησει με δυο ψυχιατρους ηδη που μου ειπαν τα ιδια πραγματα.Το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα ειναι η ενταση και ο φοβος που σου αφηνει η κριση.Η λογικη τους ειναι οτι παιρνεις φαρμακα , ηρεμεις και οταν περασει καιρος και καταστασεις χωρις κριση το ξεπερνας.Δευτερη μερα με φαρμακα μετα απο10 απιστευτες μερες και ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα.Μαλλον το xanax.Εχω παρει zoloft παλαιοτερα για 9 μηνες χωρις παρενεργειες.Αυτη τη φορα μαλλον για χρονια.Μαλλον στην κατασταση που ειμουν δεν προτειναν καν ψυχοθεραπεια.Αλλα αυτη τη φορα θα ζητησω να κανω.Βασικα θελω να δοκιμασω τα παντα οτι υπαρχει ελπιδα να δουλεψει.

Εστάλη από LG-D290 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## ioannis2

Έχω την εντύπωση πως τα αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν μειώνουν - δεν αφορούν στο άγχος, άρα δεν προσφέρονται ούτε για κρίσεις πανικού. Τα αντικαταθλιπτικά αποσκοπούν να σε ανεβάσουν, να διώξουν αισθήματα μελαγχολίας, συνιστώνται δε και για τις φοβίες. 

Συνήθως με τα αντικαταθλιπτικά χορηγούν και μια μικρότερή τους δόση ηρεμιστικού/αγχολυτικού για να μειώσουν το άγχος, υπερένταση κλπ που ανεπιθύμητα θα προκαλέσει το αντικαταθλιπτικό. Γενικά, δες το με το γιατρό σου, να σου πει ποιός ο λόγος που σου χορηγεί μόνο αντικαταθλιπτικά για κρίσεις πανικου. 

Ο ψυχολογος απ την αλλη βοηθάει, θα σου μάθει τους τρόπους να εκπαιδεύσεις τη σκέψη σου στο να αντιμετωπίζει καταστασεις έντονου άγχους (πχ η διακριση σε διαστρεβλωμένες σκέψεις, η διαφορά ανάμεσα στο πραγματικό και στο φανταστικό στη σκέψη και η υπερβολή, η εσωτερική παρατήρηση).

----------


## menis_64

> ήσουνα σε τόσο χαλια κατάσταση που δεν άντεχες και επέλεξες την εύκολη λύση τις ψυχιατρικής? θα σου μιλήσω πολύ σοβαρά ότι τα φάρμακα δεν βοηθάνε πουθενά.. απλά θολώνουνε το πρόβλημα όσο τα παίρνεις, δηλαδή με απλά λόγια σε κάνουνε να ξεχνάς και να μην σε νοιάζει και τόσο τι έχεις μέχρι που στο τέλος δεν έχεις κρίσης πανικού.. έπαιρνα για χρονια και έκανα πολύ κόπο να σταματήσω τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, και το χειρότερο είναι ότι απόκτησα χειρότερα προβλήματα από όσα είχα.. αρχικά το πιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα ήτανε η στυτική δυσλειτουργία που είχανε προκαλέσει όμως αυτο το ελέγξεις με διαφορα φυτικά συμπληρώματα που αυξάνουνε την κυκλοφορία του αίματος εκτος αυτού μου δημιουργήσανε μυϊκή παράλυση.. και έντονη κόπωση.. μπορεί να διώξανε τον πανικό αλλα δημιουργούσανε κατάθλιψη.. αυτα...


με ενδιαφερει κυριως να επικοινωνησω με ατομα τα αποια κανανε χρηση αντικαταθλπτικων για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα και προσπαθησανε να απαλλαγουν οριστικα απο αυτα, και ειτε τα εχουν καταφερει και ειτε οχι....
εχω τα παιρνω αυτα τα αχρηστα πολλα χρονια αλλα οταν τα διακοψα ηταν ακομη πιο δυσκολα επειδη επρεπε να περιμενω πολυ καιρο μεχρι να επαναρθωσουν οτι μου αλλαξαν στον εγκεφαλο....
απο εκει και περα θελεις να μας πει κατι για την δικη σου κατασταση? ποσα χρονια τα χρησιμοποιουσες, σε τι δοσολογιες, σε ποια αντικαταθλιπτικα κυμανθηκες κτλ, πως προσπαθησες και τα εκοψες επιτυχημενα?
να σου πω την αληθεια εγω δεν καμαρωνω και πολυ για αυτα τα σκευασματα....
θεωρω οτι οχι μονο δεν με βοηθαν αλλα μου εχουν καταστρεψει πραγματα....
ξερεις τι ειναι να παιρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικο και αντι να σε παιρναει η καταθλιψη να νιωθεις οτι χειροτερευεις οποτε το παιρνεις?
ξερεις τι ειναι να παιρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικο και επειδη δεν σε ηρεμει, αντιθετα σε αγχωνει σε αναγκαζει να αρχισεις να παιρνεις και βενζο για να αρχισεις να κοιμασαι?
ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ξεκινας με ενα χαπι και οσο παιρνουν τα χρονια το ενα φερνει το αλλο και στο τελος καταληγεις να παιρνεις 3-4 διαφορετικα σκευασματα..... αθλια η κατασταση της ψυχοφαρμακολογιας και ακομη χειροτερη οσων την ασκουν....

----------


## jim7

> με ενδιαφερει κυριως να επικοινωνησω με ατομα τα αποια κανανε χρηση αντικαταθλπτικων για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα και προσπαθησανε να απαλλαγουν οριστικα απο αυτα, και ειτε τα εχουν καταφερει και ειτε οχι....
> εχω τα παιρνω αυτα τα αχρηστα πολλα χρονια αλλα οταν τα διακοψα ηταν ακομη πιο δυσκολα επειδη επρεπε να περιμενω πολυ καιρο μεχρι να επαναρθωσουν οτι μου αλλαξαν στον εγκεφαλο....
> απο εκει και περα θελεις να μας πει κατι για την δικη σου κατασταση? ποσα χρονια τα χρησιμοποιουσες, σε τι δοσολογιες, σε ποια αντικαταθλιπτικα κυμανθηκες κτλ, πως προσπαθησες και τα εκοψες επιτυχημενα?
> να σου πω την αληθεια εγω δεν καμαρωνω και πολυ για αυτα τα σκευασματα....
> θεωρω οτι οχι μονο δεν με βοηθαν αλλα μου εχουν καταστρεψει πραγματα....
> ξερεις τι ειναι να παιρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικο και αντι να σε παιρναει η καταθλιψη να νιωθεις οτι χειροτερευεις οποτε το παιρνεις?
> ξερεις τι ειναι να παιρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικο και επειδη δεν σε ηρεμει, αντιθετα σε αγχωνει σε αναγκαζει να αρχισεις να παιρνεις και βενζο για να αρχισεις να κοιμασαι?
> ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ξεκινας με ενα χαπι και οσο παιρνουν τα χρονια το ενα φερνει το αλλο και στο τελος καταληγεις να παιρνεις 3-4 διαφορετικα σκευασματα..... αθλια η κατασταση της ψυχοφαρμακολογιας και ακομη χειροτερη οσων την ασκουν....


Τα ssri κάνουν υπερένταση. Έχεις δοκιμάσει ατυπα η παλαιότερα τρικυκλικά;

----------


## Macgyver

Υπερενταση ? περιεργα πραματα, τζιμη .... τρικυκλικα , βεεεβαια εχω παρει αναφρανιλ, καλουτσικο ηταν , δεν ειχε εξτρα παρενεργειες , αλλα δεν εκανε και τιποτα σπουδαιο , σε αλλον μπορει να κανει ...............

δεν ειναι σωστο να γραφουμε το ταδε φαρμακο κανει η δεν κανει τιποτα , σε σενα μπορει να κανει , σε μενα οχι , ισχυει και ταντιθετο ......μην γενικευουμε , ......

----------


## menis_64

> Τα ssri κάνουν υπερένταση. Έχεις δοκιμάσει ατυπα η παλαιότερα τρικυκλικά;


ως ατυπο γνωριζω μονο το wellbutrin το οποιο και φερνει ακομη περισσοτερη ενταση και αγχος.....
εκτος και αν αναφερεσαι σε κανενα remeron το οποιο και θα με κανει να φτασω 150 κιλα απο την ορεξη που θα μου ανοιξει
τα τρικυκλικα επειδη ειναι φουλ με παρενεργειες οταν τα δοκιμασα τα ειχα γενικα πολυ χαμηλα στην δοσολογια τους....

----------


## purple_22

> με ενδιαφερει κυριως να επικοινωνησω με ατομα τα αποια κανανε χρηση αντικαταθλπτικων για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα και προσπαθησανε να απαλλαγουν οριστικα απο αυτα, και ειτε τα εχουν καταφερει και ειτε οχι....
> εχω τα παιρνω αυτα τα αχρηστα πολλα χρονια αλλα οταν τα διακοψα ηταν ακομη πιο δυσκολα επειδη επρεπε να περιμενω πολυ καιρο μεχρι να επαναρθωσουν οτι μου αλλαξαν στον εγκεφαλο....
> απο εκει και περα θελεις να μας πει κατι για την δικη σου κατασταση? ποσα χρονια τα χρησιμοποιουσες, σε τι δοσολογιες, σε ποια αντικαταθλιπτικα κυμανθηκες κτλ, πως προσπαθησες και τα εκοψες επιτυχημενα?
> να σου πω την αληθεια εγω δεν καμαρωνω και πολυ για αυτα τα σκευασματα....
> θεωρω οτι οχι μονο δεν με βοηθαν αλλα μου εχουν καταστρεψει πραγματα....
> ξερεις τι ειναι να παιρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικο και αντι να σε παιρναει η καταθλιψη να νιωθεις οτι χειροτερευεις οποτε το παιρνεις?
> ξερεις τι ειναι να παιρνεις αντικαταθλιπτικο και επειδη δεν σε ηρεμει, αντιθετα σε αγχωνει σε αναγκαζει να αρχισεις να παιρνεις και βενζο για να αρχισεις να κοιμασαι?
> ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ξεκινας με ενα χαπι και οσο παιρνουν τα χρονια το ενα φερνει το αλλο και στο τελος καταληγεις να παιρνεις 3-4 διαφορετικα σκευασματα..... αθλια η κατασταση της ψυχοφαρμακολογιας και ακομη χειροτερη οσων την ασκουν....


από τα 16 μου μέχρι τώρα που είμαι 27 χρόνον έπαιρνα cipralex αρχικά σε σταγόνες σε μικρή δοσολογία 5mg και μετά από ένα χρόνο ανεβάσαμε την δοσολογία όπως είπε ο γιατρός στα 10mg έπειτα ανέβηκα στα 20mg και μετά στα 30mg μετά από 6 μήνες στα 30mg μου το μείωσε σταδιακά στα 10mg όπου τα έπαιρνα μέχρι πριν κάτι μήνες ούτε που θυμάμαι.. τα έκοψα μονος μου σταδιακά με πολύ κόπο.. πήρε παρα πολύ καιρό και τα στερητικά ήτανε πολύ σοβαρά.. ακόμα δεν είμαι στα καλύτερα μου.. ευτυχώς βρήκα έναν κορυφαίο γιατρό ο οποιος μου πρότεινε να κάνω χρήση thc όπου και ξεκίνησα τις τελευταίες μέρες έχει περίπου 2 εβδομάδες που κάνω χρήση thc μαζί με cbd σε ενέσιμη μορφή.. δυστυχώς στην ελλάδα είναι ακόμα παράνομη η thc.. όμως ευτυχώς υπάρχει ένα συγκεκριμένο φαρμακείο που φέρνει από εξωτερικό..! μπορεί να είναι παράνομο αυτό που κάνει αλλα πραγματικά πόλη ασθενείς που έχουνε και σοβαρότερα προβλήματα υγείας έχουνε δει θεαματικά αποτελέσματα...! ότι κάνω το κάνω με συμβουλή γιατρού..! και σε εξειδικευμένους καθηγητές ιατρούς που έχουνε μελετήσει την θεραπευτική κάνναβη..! όμως επειδή στην ελλάδα είμαστε αρκετά πίσω σαν χωρα σε όλα τα πράγματα είναι αθλια.. και η κατάστασης περιπλοκες.. η γιατροί δεν θα κάτσουνε να ασχοληθούνε με την ιατρική κάνναβη αλλα με τα φάρμακα.. όμως σε συνδυασμό με κάποια θεραπεία ταυτόχρονα η thc μπορεί να έχει αποτελέσματα 100% ανακούφισης από το άγχος.. αν εξαίρεσης την μαστούρα που προκαλεί..! αυτό με τον καιρό συνηθίζεται. πριν έρθει κανένας και πει φεύγεις από τα φάρμακα και πας στα ναρκωτικά να το ερευνήσει μονος του και θα καταλάβει πως τα πραγματικά ναρκωτικά είναι τα ψυχοτρόπα.. και όχι η κάνναβη...!! εύχομαι σε όλους όσους έχετε την οικονομική δυνατότητα να βρείτε έναν ψυχίατρο-νευρολόγο που ασχολείται με την ιατρική κάνναβη και η κρίσης πανικού και η κατάθλιψη αλλα ακόμα και η ψύχωση και η σχιζοφρένεια θα είναι παρελθόν...

----------


## Krisi

Εγώ επερνα εσκιταλοπραμη αλλά μικρή δόση ξεκίνησα 5 mg και έμεινα εκεί ώσπου τα έκοψα απότομα γιατί έμεινα έγκυος.Εγω βέβαια επερνα μικρή δόση που και πάλι έδιωξε τις κρίσεις πανικού και το ανχος που ειχα.Απτη στιγμή που τα έκοψα απότομα δεν μπορώ να πω πως είμαι το χάλι που ήμουνα πριν τα αρχίσω γιατί ήμουνα σε μαύρα χάλια αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι 100% καλά ίσως φταίει και το γεγονός ότι δεν έκανα ολοκληρωμένη θεραπεία πήρα 6μηνες.Εδω στο εξωτερικό που ζω δεν δίνουν αγχολυτικά δηλαδή ζαναξ και τέτοια δεν θα δεις με τίποτα με το ζόρι αν πας επείγοντα σου δίνουν ταβόρ και σου λένε αποφύγετα πάρτα μόνο αν είσαι χάλια

----------


## Alice_1990

Γεια σας βρε παιδιά! Θέλω την γνώμη σας πάνω στο πρόβλημα που έχω και εγώ με τα φάρμακα. Έχω ξεκινήσει από τον Φεβρουάριου escitalopram. Στην αρχή με μικρή δόση και εδώ και πολύ καιρό έχω μείνει στα 15mg. Πάντα με την βοήθεια αγχολυτικού. Στην αρχή με κάποιες σταγόνες rivotril. Αργότερα όταν οι σταγόνες τελειώσαν από μόνη μου δοκίμασα τα tavor. Από το χαπάκι τα 2,5 παίρνω το μισό την ημέρα. Νιώθω πολύ καλά. Καθόλου άγχος απλώς μερικές φορές νιώθω ότι κάποια πράγματα τα κάνω μηχανικά. Τα παίρνω 2 μήνες τώρα αλλά νιώθω ότι πρέπει να τα σταματήσω γιατί φοβάμαι την εξάρτηση. Βοηθήστε με. Τι να κάνω; πως να τα σταματήσω; έπαιρνε κάποιος άλλος από εσάς;;

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Lina_kik

Καλησπέρα σας! Μπορώ να ρωτήσω την γνώμη σας πάνω στην δοσολογία για εσκιταλοπραμη? Ο νευρολόγος μου έδωσε των 10 mg να ξεκινήσω με 1/4 για 3 μέρες και μετά με 1/2 για το επόμενο διάστημα..ο παθολόγος μου έδωσε των 20mg να ξεκινήσω με 1/2 για 1 βδομάδα και μετά με ολόκληρο για το επόμενο διάστημα..δεν ξέρω τι να κανω? Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω με 5mg για 1 βδομάδα και μετά με 10 mg..να είμαι κάπου στην μέση..φοβάμαι ότι τα 20mg θα είναι πολύ..περασα ένα τρίμηνο με άγχος και ψυχοσωματικα και ήταν η πρώτη φορά..ποια είναι η γνώμη σας?

----------


## Alice_1990

> Καλησπέρα σας! Μπορώ να ρωτήσω την γνώμη σας πάνω στην δοσολογία για εσκιταλοπραμη? Ο νευρολόγος μου έδωσε των 10 mg να ξεκινήσω με 1/4 για 3 μέρες και μετά με 1/2 για το επόμενο διάστημα..ο παθολόγος μου έδωσε των 20mg να ξεκινήσω με 1/2 για 1 βδομάδα και μετά με ολόκληρο για το επόμενο διάστημα..δεν ξέρω τι να κανω? Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω με 5mg για 1 βδομάδα και μετά με 10 mg..να είμαι κάπου στην μέση..φοβάμαι ότι τα 20mg θα είναι πολύ..περασα ένα τρίμηνο με άγχος και ψυχοσωματικα και ήταν η πρώτη φορά..ποια είναι η γνώμη σας?


Να ξεκινήσεις με 5mg για μια εβδομαδα και να το ανεβαζεις σταδιακα μεχρι να φτασεις στα 20. Γιατι αμα ξεκινησεις μπαμ μεγαλη δοση θα σου φανει περιεργο..θα εχεις πολυ υπερενταση και αγχος..

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Lina_kik

Ναι αυτό το κατάλαβα.. Πρέπει να ξεκινήσει σταδιακά..αυτο που δεν ξέρω είναι αν είναι πολλά τα 20 mg...δεν ξέρω καθόλου από αυτά..απλα μπερδεύτηκα γιατί ο ένας γιατρός στην ουσία είπε 5mg και ο άλλος 20mg.. Ειναι μεγάλη απόκλιση..

----------


## Alice_1990

Ναι είναι πολλά. Στην ουσία το σώμα σου δέχεται μια ξένη ουσία. Στα 5mg το βοηθάς να συνηθίσει την ουσία σταδιακά. Με τα 20mg κατευθείαν καταρχάς θα έχεις πολλές παρενέργειες. Αυτό δεν στο είπε ο γιατρός;


> Ναι αυτό το κατάλαβα.. Πρέπει να ξεκινήσει σταδιακά..αυτο που δεν ξέρω είναι αν είναι πολλά τα 20 mg...δεν ξέρω καθόλου από αυτά..απλα μπερδεύτηκα γιατί ο ένας γιατρός στην ουσία είπε 5mg και ο άλλος 20mg.. Ειναι μεγάλη απόκλιση..


Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Krisi

Με 5mg ξεκίνησα κι εγώ για κανα 3βδομαδεσμεχρι το επόμενο ραντεβού για να δει ο γιατρος πως αντιδράς στο φάρμακο αλλά έχει να κάνει και με την κατάσταση σου ποσό χάλια είσαι και 10mg να ξεκινήσεις δεν είναι πολύ

----------


## Krisi

Τα Tavor είναι ότι χειρότερο καλύτερα να το κόψεις σιγά σιγά

----------


## Krisi

Ta Tavor είναι ότι χειρότερο γενικά καλό θα ταν από μόνη σου να μην ξεκινάς τίποτα παντα να συμβουλεύεσαι το γιατρό σου

----------


## Krisi

> Καλησπέρα σας! Μπορώ να ρωτήσω την γνώμη σας πάνω στην δοσολογία για εσκιταλοπραμη? Ο νευρολόγος μου έδωσε των 10 mg να ξεκινήσω με 1/4 για 3 μέρες και μετά με 1/2 για το επόμενο διάστημα..ο παθολόγος μου έδωσε των 20mg να ξεκινήσω με 1/2 για 1 βδομάδα και μετά με ολόκληρο για το επόμενο διάστημα..δεν ξέρω τι να κανω? Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω με 5mg για 1 βδομάδα και μετά με 10 mg..να είμαι κάπου στην μέση..φοβάμαι ότι τα 20mg θα είναι πολύ..περασα ένα τρίμηνο με άγχος και ψυχοσωματικα και ήταν η πρώτη φορά..ποια είναι η γνώμη σας?


Να μιλήσεις με τον γιατρό σου για να το κόψεις το Tavor είναι ότι χειρότερο

----------


## Alice_1990

> Να μιλήσεις με τον γιατρό σου για να το κόψεις το Tavor είναι ότι χειρότερο


Είναι ότι χειρότερο από άποψη ότι είναι εθιστικό; ή προκαλεί προβλήματα στην υγεία; έπαιρνες και εσύ;

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Macgyver

> Να μιλήσεις με τον γιατρό σου για να το κόψεις το Tavor είναι ότι χειρότερο


Oτι χειροτερο ειναι το ζαναξ , στην Αγγλια απαγορευτηκε , πολυ εθιστικο ....

----------


## Lina_kik

> Ναι είναι πολλά. Στην ουσία το σώμα σου δέχεται μια ξένη ουσία. Στα 5mg το βοηθάς να συνηθίσει την ουσία σταδιακά. Με τα 20mg κατευθείαν καταρχάς θα έχεις πολλές παρενέργειες. Αυτό δεν στο είπε ο γιατρός;
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


 Δεν είναι να ξεκινήσω μπαμ με 20 mg..στις 10 μέρες να πάρω τόσο..στην αρχή με 10mg.. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι ποιόν γιατρό να ακούσω..αυτον που max δόση έχει τα 10mg ή αυτόν που δίνει τα 20 mg? Εσείς που έχετε ξαναπάρει εσκιταλοπραμη θα ξέρετε πως λειτουργούν τα mg..

----------


## Krisi

Το ζαναξ και εδώ που μένω Γερμανία δεν τα δίνουν με τίποτα εγώ μια μέρα που έπαθα κρίση μου δώσανε ταβορ και μου είπε όμως να τα περνω μόνο όταν είμαι χάλια νομιζω και τα δυο δεν είναι να τα πέρνει κάποιος πολύ καιρό

----------


## Krisi

Βέβαια είναι εθιστικό τα ανχωλυτικα δεν στα δίνουν πάνω από 2 βδομαδες συνήθως και στα κόβουν σιγά σιγά γιαυτο το λόγο γιατί είναι εθιστικά καλό θα ήταν να περνεις φάρμακα μόνο με την συμβουλή γιατρού αυτός ξέρει να συνδιάζει χάπια μεταξύ τους ποσότητες και πως θα τα κόψεις για να μην έχεις στερητικό σύνδρομο

----------


## Krisi

> Βέβαια είναι εθιστικό τα ανχωλυτικα δεν στα δίνουν πάνω από 2 βδομαδες συνήθως και στα κόβουν σιγά σιγά γιαυτο το λόγο γιατί είναι εθιστικά καλό θα ήταν να περνεις φάρμακα μόνο με την συμβουλή γιατρού αυτός ξέρει να συνδιάζει χάπια μεταξύ τους ποσότητες και πως θα τα κόψεις για να μην έχεις στερητικό σύνδρομο





> Είναι ότι χειρότερο από άποψη ότι είναι εθιστικό; ή προκαλεί προβλήματα στην υγεία; έπαιρνες και εσύ;
> 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


. 

Είναι εθιστικό ναι εμενα πριν μου δώσει ο γιατρος μου είπε προσπάθησε να αποφύγεις να τα περνεις μόνο όταν είσαι χάλια εγώ έτσι φοβήθηκα και πήρα μόνο 2 φορές πολύ το μισό χάπι.Ειναι εθιστικά ναι να μιλήσεις με τον γιατρό σου πρέπει

----------

